

Confbook-The world's first strategic networking platform for conferences/events - milapbhojak

Expanding professional network at conferences and events can be challenging. It&#x27;s hard to create rapport with people even after meeting them.<p>Confbook is the world&#x27;s first strategic networking platform where you can build a networking strategy for conferences and events. We find the perfect match for you and connect you with the right people.<p>We are on a mission to create a global community of conferences&#x2F;events and their participants.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.confbook.io&#x2F;
======
techaddict009
This platform will surely help all people who feel uneasy in finding
conferences.

------
sjammer
Looking forward for an app to launch.

